# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Pokusaj ulogiravanja

## marta

Dobila sam e mail da sam se ja ili netko drugi oko 18 h pokusala pet puta ulogirat s krivom lozinkom. S obzirom da nisam ja, nego taj netko drugi ili nesto drugo, zanima me ima li vas jos il sam samo ja na piku?

----------


## sirius

Kod mene nema nista. Nikakvo ulogiravanje.

----------


## spajalica

nista ni kod mene

----------


## Peterlin

> Dobila sam e mail da sam se ja ili netko drugi oko 18 h pokusala pet puta ulogirat s krivom lozinkom. S obzirom da nisam ja, nego taj netko drugi ili nesto drugo, zanima me ima li vas jos il sam samo ja na piku?


Imaš stare windowse (XP)? Meni se to zna pojaviti na starom računalu, na novom ne.

----------

